# cognitive functions in babies



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

So people existed that were not drastically altered by the peer pressures of high school or hormonal changes through adolescence? I'm going to have to take a moment out here and call bullshit on anyone self-diagnosing their own typology from an age of infancy based on photos and or videos. First these when you are an infant are generally staged (by the people taking them no less! (go figure!)) and are a poor substitute for actually things called "memories".

Now that I got my assholieness out of the way... there are extremes with all things, I would consider this borderline obsession with a therapeutic system that is still openly debatable. Please take caution when subjecting children to experiment based on the way you may personaly perceive life and what you deem to be safe and harmful. To quote house, "All parents screw up All children". 3rd parties need not get involved.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

That doesent like any sort of cognitive function related to typology, its natural that babies experiment with their surroundings and how their body relates to it.


----------

